

It’s the Geography, Stupid - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/26/opinion/sunday/its-the-geography-stupid.html

======
001sky
"Drawing thousands of alternative, nonpartisan redistricting plans and assess
the partisan advantage built into each plan"

____________

Link>
[http://www.stanford.edu/~jrodden/wp/florida.pdf](http://www.stanford.edu/~jrodden/wp/florida.pdf)

